# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (KotoR Online vs. WotLK)



## Administrator (21. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (KotoR Online vs. WotLK)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## rengaru (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Jiha, 0% für WoW! 

_bei einem Teilnehmer  _


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

da es beide titel noch nicht gibt, bzw es _kotor online_ sogar uu niemals geben wird, kann ich dazu momentan noch herzlich wenig sagen.


----------



## doceddy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Hab zwar für Kotor abgestimmt, muss aber sagen, dass die Auswahl ziemlich beschissen ist. Kotor Online ist ein vollständiges Spiel, WoW Dings ist aber ein Addon. Natürlich wählen die nicht WoW-Spieler das Erste.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

mich reizt eine tendenziell "realere" scifi-welt mehr als eine comic-fantasywelt. wenn es aber ein baldursgate-online wäre, dann wär das die nummer eins


----------



## doceddy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Bonkic am 21.07.2008 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> da es beide titel noch nicht gibt, bzw es _kotor online_ sogar uu niemals geben wird, kann ich dazu momentan noch herzlich wenig sagen.



uu? Kotor Online wurde doch offiziell bestätigt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				doceddy am 21.07.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.07.2008 00:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nicht wirklich.
lucasarts behauptet nämlich, überhaupt nix von dem projekt zu wissen.


----------



## firewalker2k (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Aber wieso sollte EA lügen?

Link 1
Link 2

PS: Stimme doceddy vollkommen zu. Welches Spiel kaufen Sie eher: Bagger Simulator 2008 oder Die Sims 2: Apartment Leben? ^^


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Irgendwie fehlt mir die "weder noch" Antwort


----------



## firewalker2k (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				ForgottenRealm am 21.07.2008 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie fehlt mir die "weder noch" Antwort



Aufgrund der Fragestellung ("Welches [...] kaufen Sie *eher*?") hier nicht unbedingt nötig


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Da ich WoW-Spieler bin, hole ich mir natürlich das WoW-Addon. Als SP-Spiel würde ich ein neues KotOR sofort kaufen, aber ein KotOR Online interessiert mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Vordack (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Da ich 2 Jahre lang WOW gespielt habe und von der Qualität überzeugt bin habe ich für WOW gestimmt. Kotor  Online hört sich auch interessant an, leider gibt es noch keine Infos zu dem Spiel.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

[x] Keins von den beiden.

Da kauf' ich mir ja noch lieber ne Portion Crack vom örtlichen Dealer...


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.07.2008 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Keins von den beiden.
> 
> Da kauf' ich mir ja noch lieber ne Portion Crack vom örtlichen Dealer...


Gibt's Crack auch als Epic?


----------



## Moleny (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Ich habe Wort online überlesen....  
Darf ich noch mal voten?


----------



## gamerschwein (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Worrel am 21.07.2008 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 21.07.2008 09:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der am Bahnhof hat sogar Legendary Crack....


----------



## KONNAITN (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (KotoR Online vs. WotLK)*

Hätte ich nur Geld für genau ein Spiel, würde ich mir sicher kein MMORPG kaufen.^^


----------



## leg0latz (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (KotoR Online vs. WotLK)*



			
				KONNAITN am 21.07.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich nur Geld für genau ein Spiel, würde ich mir sicher kein MMORPG kaufen.^^



stimmt, man hätte ja gar kein geld mehr für die monatlichen gebühren über


----------



## GrafGurKe (4. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				doceddy am 21.07.2008 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar für Kotor abgestimmt, muss aber sagen, dass die Auswahl ziemlich beschissen ist. Kotor Online ist ein vollständiges Spiel, WoW Dings ist aber ein Addon. Natürlich wählen die nicht WoW-Spieler das Erste.



Und die meisten wow zocker haben keine zeit für solche abstimmungen denn sie müssen SPIELEN "sabber"


----------

